# Facocerume 2



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

Mattia ha aggiunto un pezzo sulla questione.
Quando lei gli ha detto che appunto cercavano casa nel nostro ridente e sperduto paese, lui deve avere fatto una faccia accartocciata delle sue  e lei, tutta sorpresa,gli ha chiesto se ci fosse qualche problema in merito.
Lui ha negato rispondendo che peró...insomma...visto i precedenti, la scelta era almeno "strana".
Lei é partita in quarta ridendo e dicendo che ormai IO me la devo fare passare, che le sembra strano che IO sia ancora ancorata al tradimento, che le dispiace sia ancora in questa situazione e che comunque non era un problema suo eccetera eccetera.

Ho detto a Mattia di smettere di raccontarmi perché mi stavo leggermente alterando...

Cristo santo.
:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Marzo 2014)

Tutte sue (di lei) provocazioni alle quali non devi rispondere.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Marzo 2014)

...poveretta...
...compatiscila...


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2014)

Rassegnati, questa tizia ha FINALMENTE trovato la sua ragione di vita in voi due.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe, oltre a non prendertela, e so che ci riuscirai, le auto hanno l'accelleratore, non di proposito, ma il rischio abitando in zona di distrarsi vedendola c'è sempre, meglio suggerirle di attaversare sulle strisce, perchè una cosi non merita una frenata e il consumo di gomme.

Proprio stronza oltre ogni limite, cazzo, se le vanno a cercare con il lanternino!


----------



## Alessandra (2 Marzo 2014)

va a convivere...e pensa ancora a intrufolarsi (in qualche modo) nella vostra coppia. Non ci sono parole. E' propro povera di mente, povera di sentimenti, povera di tutto.
Mattia, dopo questo, sara' ancora piu' incredulo per aver preso, a suo tempo, una cantonata del genere per un soggetto simile... 


Non prendertela Tebe...un soggetto simile non vale neanche il dispendio di energie di un rutto...


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

in effetti mattia che lo racconta a fare?
le vicende di una col cerume francamente imbarazzano, un po' di come si chiama


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Marzo 2014)

io insisto... trombale l'uomo nel loro letto mentre lei vi prepara la cena!


----------

